

FirefoxOS 2.0 released - hardwaresofton
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox_OS/Releases/2.0

======
hardwaresofton
Switched to a Flame (from a Galaxy S4) and have never looked back since --
Update to 2.0 dropped on 11/07 it seems.

I got it a little late, but am still excited by all the new changes.

